

Interesting site about AppleTV  - joduba
http://www.appletvhacks.net/

======
eiji
There is one thing that I really miss on that box, and I think it's a major
oversight from Apple. I haven't seen a jailbreak that would give me that right
now.

a clock

It's a very simple thing, but nowhere in the entire UI you will find a clock
to get the time. If your computer is not running, and you're just watching
some movies, you start to wonder what the time is. You look outside to check
the sun, even start to approximate from shadows. On comcast cable you switch
into the channel selection or a news channel to get the time.

